# Falling apart?!



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

Having had a healthy spring and summer cycling lots - 50-70 miles a week (across 5-7 days), so not much for many on here but was a big step up for me (having had knee issues since Sept 2009 which I have managed to minimise), I have basically been ailing for the last month or so - a heavy head cold, followed by a nice campylobacter gut infection last week (taking anti-b's) and now a nasty case of laryngitis (croak) which has led to me having to postpone my holiday to Florida by 4 days  I also have tennis elbow which doesn't seem to be getting any better despite physio (overuse from cycling most likely  )

Now, am I just getting old (big four-o next year  ) , is it just winter with the predominance of bugs (I didn't have one cold last winter) or a mixture of stress (busy job, can be long hours, stressful especially at this time of year, some overseas travel with early starts and long days) and lack of sleep? Due to work , I have not actually taken any proper time off , a few half days working from home (other than yesterday and today as I am on holiday  )


I eat ok, lots of fruit and veg, probably more sweets, processed food and carbs than I should but long hours do that. I have always struggled with weight, lost a lot 2009/2010, have kept it all off this year, probably lost a couple of pounds, another stone would be good. I was planning on carrying on cycling as long as possible, but my TE and health have put paid to that for a while.

Anyone else going through this?

Bah, miserable, Ribbit Ribbit


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Nov 2011)

vickster said:


> Having had a healthy spring and summer cycling lots - 50-70 miles a week (across 5-7 days), so not much for many on here but was a big step up for me (having had knee issues since Sept 2009 which I have managed to minimise), I have basically been ailing for the last month or so - a heavy head cold, followed by a nice campylobacter gut infection last week (taking anti-b's) and now a nasty case of laryngitis (croak) which has led to me having to postpone my holiday to Florida by 4 days  I also have tennis elbow which doesn't seem to be getting any better despite physio (overuse from cycling most likely  )
> 
> Now, am I just getting old (big four-o next year  ) , is it just winter with the predominance of bugs (I didn't have one cold last winter) or a mixture of stress (busy job, can be long hours, stressful especially at this time of year, some overseas travel with early starts and long days) and lack of sleep?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say I think it's an age thing! I'm 44 and have aches and pains in places I didn't know existed 10 years ago!!!


----------



## Mugshot (11 Nov 2011)

vickster said:


> Anyone else going through this?



No. Actually more accurately not just yet, I'm self employed and have the two weeks over Christmas/New Year off, it my only break of the year and I will be ill, I always am, it's from letting my defences down I think. 
I'm a little older than you, 42, and am finding than I seem to creak a little more, and despite make a resonable and possibly ever more desperate effort for the past couple of years to get fit seem to be puffing and panting just as much as I always have been. It makes me mad  
As for tennis elbow, oh my that hurts, I've had it a couple of times over the last few years and it's just crippling how painful and debilitating it can be, you have my sympathy!
Florida eh? Which bit?
Does that answer your question, not sure how much of a question there was, more of a conversation starter perhaps


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

So it sounds like I am indeed getting old!

Fort Myers

Tennis elbow, yes is ouchy, especially gripping and pulling!

My voice sounds bizarre!

Health wise, no chronic illnesses, my blood pressure is low (which causes its own issues and I had blood tests earlier in the year, all normal), don't smoke, drink very little alcohol


----------



## Baggy (11 Nov 2011)

Sometimes a load of ailments and illnesses come home to roost in one go and make you wonder if you'll ever feel normal again!

Over the last 6 weeks I've felt really run down and tired, caught a mean head cold and as it's a busy time at work have been working late, then staying up late as I didn't feel like I'd had much of an evening otherwise, so have been feeling progressively more and more tired. Always feels as if I'm fighting the urge to hibernate at this time of year, too.

My dodgy knee has been feeling much better recently, right up until the point where I bent over to pick up my water bottle and felt an odd sensation in my hamstrings, now my knee feels odd again as well as my hamstring! 

Unfortunately some of it has to be age-related. A colleague and I went to a work friend's 40th birthday party last weekend (she's a tad younger than me) and spent a couple of hours recreating dance floor moves of our youth along to 80's tunes. Our office was like a GP's waiting room on the Monday morning! We counted a pulled calf muscle (Bad Manners - Special Brew), strained knees and quads (Hey Mickey - Toni Basil) and a rolled rib (Prince Charming - Adam Ant) between us  

Enjoy your holiday when you get there and hopefully you'll come back feeling a lot fitter!


----------



## Mugshot (11 Nov 2011)

vickster said:


> So it sounds like I am indeed getting old!
> 
> Fort Myers
> 
> ...



We went to Disney last year, never been to America before and I loved every minute of it, I hate being cold and whilst I was there, I wasn't!
Health wise, pretty good myself, nothing that I'm aware of anyway and happy to keep it that way. It's just that tired feeling sometimes, when you know you're not actually tired it's just you're not 20 something anymore 
Still, I guess the upside is I couldn't afford to go to Disneyworld in my 20's, well if I'm honest I couldn't in my 40's either but I don't care now


----------



## lukesdad (11 Nov 2011)

Well its not old age vickster, maybe more of midlife fitness crisis


----------



## Willo (11 Nov 2011)

It often all seems to come at once. Sometimes you just need to have a little rest (easier said than done). I've had the same recently, been running faster / cycling further this summer and then the last couple of weeks, first a cough/cold, then do my calf running.

Most of the time, exercise seems to help with the stress and fighting off the colds etc. but if work is extra busy / stressful, sometimes you just need a rest.

As for getting older, I'm 42 and the irony is that when I had the legs for it, I abused my body and didn't have the puff. Now I have the puff, but the legs are aching!


----------



## Doseone (11 Nov 2011)

Campylobacter is awful, can really knock you for six. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Nov 2011)

Baggy said:


> spent a couple of hours recreating dance floor moves of our youth along to 80's tunes. Our office was like a GP's waiting room on the Monday morning! We counted a pulled calf muscle (Bad Manners - Special Brew), strained knees and quads (Hey Mickey - Toni Basil) and a rolled rib (Prince Charming - Adam Ant) between us



Did some serious dad dancing on a golf weekend earlier in the year, a couple of us did some serious damage to the dance floor the one night, had the running man going on, bit of MC Hammer etc the poor kids there didn't know what the hell to make of it, next day we could barely walk and as for swinging a club!

Looking like this only fatter
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/media]


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

Thanks all

I guess the one good thing is that I already have the antibiotics for the gut (yes, campylobacter is not pleasant) so didn't need any for the laryngitis (although they are upsetting my gut  )

I did no exercise during my 20s and early 30s and I am sure I was healthier (the knee injury resulted from a fall from the bike  )

I am hoping the holiday with warmth and sunshine will sort me out, and I am also going to try to have a decent break over Christmas


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Nov 2011)

I think going on holiday to Florida at your age could be very risky, if you would like I would be happy to go in your place and alleviate you of all that nasty risk  ........... no need to thank me it is my pleasure


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

Thanks Phil, very kind of you  But it has cost me enough already switching the date, switching the name on the ticket would bankrupt me...and the friends I am staying with may call the cops on you when you turn up


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Nov 2011)

vickster said:


> the friends I am staying with may call the cops on you when you turn up



What are you saying


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

You and I look a little different...and I have just checked your age on your profile...there is no way you should be taking that risk!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Nov 2011)

............ Pah its only 7 years difference  and I could wear a wig


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

8 years


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Nov 2011)

vickster said:


> 8 years


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Nov 2011)

Anyway joking aside I hope you get better and enjoy your holiday 

I am off to bed now as us old farts need our sleep you know  ............. oh yes of course you are getting there yourself so you will know soon  ......... TTFN


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2011)

I shall to bed soon too and hope I wake up sounding less like an extra from the frog chorus! Croak


----------



## Crackle (12 Nov 2011)

Sometimes you get things all at once and whilst four oh isn't old, it's reaching the point when you have to be pro-active in terms of getting rid of injuries, they don't just go anymore. Currently I've got tennis elbow in both elbows, how or why I don't know but just toughing it out has not worked for the last 6 months and I'll probably have to give up and get a cortisone injection.

I'm reminded that I'm not as young, everytime I do sports with the kids. I can happily be in my 'I'm quite fit and active' bubble up until they outskill me on the mtn bike, outski me, hold a non breathless conversation whilst out running and then outsprint me at the end and dribble past me playing football (not all at once I may add). It's an arse, I can tell you.

Mentally you have to make a small adjustment each decade past 30 I reckon. You can still do the same things, you just have to realize there might be a few more limitations.

Look after yourself and plan a proper recovery, no toughing it out.


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2011)

Thanks Crackle

My recovery plan is to fly to Florida tomorrow and spend 10 days in the sun doing as little as I possibly can! 

My voice seems better this morning (not that I have spoken to anyone other than the cat), woke up way earlier than planned as ever, have a tickly throat as I seem to have developed some thick mucus

I shall continue with the physio and using the elbow support, want to avoid the cortisone at all costs, as the GP thought the pain is too diffuse for it to be helpful and she said the jabs hurt like h**l 

I am far more active, fitter and slimmer than I ever was in my 20s and early-mid 30s, but we do heal less quickly as we get older (another GP kindly told me that when I broke my big toe a few years ago, bless her)!


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2012)

Just to resurrect - after 6 sessions of physio - acupuncture, ultrasound, taping, deep tissue massage and minimal improvement in the elbow. Referred by physio to an orthopaedic surgeon whom I saw this afternoon. Had a steroid injection and holy cow, now my arm hurts, burns and aches, just as the consultant said it would. The actual injection was ok, doc seemed disappointed I didn't yelp more lol. This will either work or it won't, next stop is plasma injections at £700 a go (and no BUPA or NHS coverage  ) or surgery...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Jan 2012)

So did you enjoy your holiday in Florida


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2012)

I did thanks, seems a very very long time ago now of course. Insurance coughed up for the extra flight fees too (less the excess and GP fee for completing form) which was good and the monies have been put aside towards this year's trip!


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2012)

Play doubles on yer own doya Crax ?


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Play doubles on yer own doya Crax ?


This thread reminds me, I still haven't been the doc's about it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2012)

Steriod injections help for a short while, oh and you can't have many as it thins the skin in the injection area. Injections didn't work for my shoulder, so ended up with surgery.

Make sure you stick to any exercises the physio has given you.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jan 2012)

There is a Chriopractor that has clinic in Purley & Richmond they sorted out an ongoing neck problem I had, they list Tennis Elbow on their website not sure if you have tried that route. Wolfe Clinic is the name to google.


----------



## DougieAB (19 Jan 2012)

I have to make sure I do a lot of stretching as I find my hip joints in particular start to ache. I turn 50 in May so its not going to get any easier. I felt worse over Christmas when I wasn't cycling and had to get on the bike in order to loosen off.
Enloy your well earned holiday


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2012)

Bah, resurrecting this again 

I have been offered three choices to try to treat my recurrent tennis elbow and was wondering if those of you with experience of this pesky condition could offer any insight!

Very swift history - started in autumn of 2011 - not sure of cause, possibly due to riding a too big bike...anyhow, tried PT for 3 months, no better, saw specialist and then had a steroid jab in mid Jan 2012 - couple of days of pain due to the steroid flare, back to PT, all good...

Flared up again about 8 weeks ago - probably due to lugging a heavy briefcase around the globe on business trips...anyhow, 4 weeks of physio, physio says my elbow is his nemesis (never seen such stubborn TE, and is unusually in my left, and thus non dominant arm) 
and back to specialist with you!

Saw specialist this afternoon and the 3 options are...

1) TE is self limiting, but could take 6 months, 12 months, 2 years to go, no way of knowing...and I still need to lug bags around the world for work




although I have now got a briefcase with wheels





2) Activated Platelet injection - not common here in the UK, done lots in the US - from what I can tell this is basically PRP. Spec says he has been doing for a year, seen a 90% success rate, insurance should cover it - BUT involves a big needle, it hurts a lot, cannot drive straight after (not an issue) and will need to be very careful for a month, then 3-6 months to get properly better
...it looks like I may have to go to Japan again in mid Sept and mid Oct (but will figure out the bag carrying, acquire a donkey, tie my arm behind my back so I am not tempted to use it or something



)
Best thing - my spec had TE, had this done and is now better!

3) Surgery - tried and tested, 90% success, similar post op protocol and recovery to the jab, covered by insurance, and can still be done if jab fails...BUT is surgery with anaesthetic and all the usual risks, would have a 3cm incision, probably hurts a lot after





I have decided to try option 2) first (less invasive and also as poor success if after failed surgery) and would like to hear from anyone else who has had TE and what treatment, especially such an injection or similar

Cheers in advance


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2012)

It is self limiting, mine has gone. Quite when, I don't recall, it just slowly faded. I was put off the cortisone route by a friend who seemed to think his got worse after the injection. I've never heard of option 2, so can't comment.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2012)

My problem is with the work travel, I will find it tough to limit the carrying that has caused the recurrence and this will affect the self limiting! The cortisone certainly helped for a few months. It really hurts so will need to do something...and am impatient


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2012)

It's quite recent your injury. Taken me 3.5 years to get my shoulder and nerve pain sorted. Operation, bank on a good 12 months before it actually feels better than before the op, really wished I had not bothered for about a year before the pain eventually went. Additional fixes with multiple steroid injections into my muscles. Doing quite well now indeed.

This is on NHS.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2012)

Great news on feeling better 

It's been 9 months - not an injury per se
Surgeon today said 6 months post op or post jab before it will feel right, 3 months to feeling better

I fortunately have private HC through work - hence all this happens rather more quickly. I want to try to get it sorted asap (and have the luxury of being able to do so) as I am expecting to have to travel to Asia up to 6 times in the next 6 months or so, plus numerous shorter trips to Switzerland (and some holiday hopefully). 

Last time I got on a plane I dropped my heavy laptop briefcase on some unsuspecting chap's head trying to hoik it into the overhead locker due to the pain and weakness - he was ok, thank God it wasn't my wheelie case  I cannot actually lift or carry anything with my left arm right now, even really quite light things - difficult if you have more than one bag! I just pulled a binbag off the roll - and even that hurt like feck, just holiding it with the left, pulling with the right!! TE is an annoying and bizarre condition - and I've not been near a tennis racket for 20 years lol

I also have an ongoing knee injury, from a bike fall nearly 3 years ago - this is unfortunately damaged for good - have had two keyhole ops. There is a surgical option but it's a lottery and major, so avoiding that for as long as possible


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2012)

Well I had the platelet injection last night...and wow it was astonishingly painful at times - seemed to take ages, he injected about 2ml of plasma into my tendon - feck ouch - no anaesthetic as it kills the platelets. My arm is virtually useless today and still hurts like **** - the tennis elbow pain x about 200% . I see the spec again in about 4 weeks, he says there is a large black hole in the tendon on the ultrasound and didn't sound very hopeful that one jab will be enough.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, here's hoping I have superhero platelets and they do the trick. Got to go to work tomorrow, should be interesting - don't feel safe to drive and cannot cycle so the train for me! Bah


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2012)

I'm interested to hear how this goes. Cortisone injections hurt too, I'm told.

Chin up Vickster, you are at least tackling it positively and with luck, bringing it to an end.


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2012)

i have problems with my lower spine i wont go into detail but can confirm that you are correct cackle,cortisone injections do hurt as do facet joint injections ,but what hurt more was the fekin epidural ,that ones a bastard


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2012)

I posted and it disappeared...weird

The cortisone injection itself didn't hurt (after the needle scratch) as the steroid is injected with lidocaine...this on the other hand was horrid at times especially when he wiggled the needle around! Specialist had the PRP himself for TE...all healed...especially as he said he didn't ever want another of those injections!

I am hoping I don't need another too! Bupa may not be so willing to cough up again!


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2012)

10 days on, arm is still very sore...cannot lift anything even slightly heavy, cannot twist the arm, pronate my wrist. I even struggled to open a sandwich the other day and bags of crisps pose a challenge too!  Taking some ibuprofen which seems to be helping. ofrtunately a very busy week of work means that the advised rest hasn't been too good and a business trip next week won't help either. Will need a trolley dolly to hoik my case into the overhead locker  Last time I tried with TE, I dropped my laptop bag on someone's head!

Did try a 5 mile cycle after a couple of days, holding the bars was ok - flats and hoods, and braking on the suicide levers ok too. However, hitting any sort of bump hurt like ****. Might have another go on a bike tomorrow, perhaps get the MTB out for comfort, although pumping the flat tyres up could be impossible... Using the exercise bike instead

Hey ho...what a crummy condition!


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2012)

6 weeks since the jab and no discernible improvement - cannot lift, carry any sort of weight, grip tight, reach or grab - all kind of normal functions for an arm

See the spec on Thursday and am going to have the next steps conversation. Pretty fed up with it now so think the conversation will cover surgery. Has anyone had surgery for tennis elbow - to relase / debride the lateral extensor tendon or whatever it's called?

I have a very small window of opportunity if the immediate recovery is less than a month - between a work trip to Asia and this year's holiday to Florida (I am lucky to have private HC so can dictate dates to a certain degree). Otherwise will need to wait until January and perhaps try another jab (even though the pain of that puts me off)!

Double bah!


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2012)

Only shoulder decompression and de-bridement and I was moving it about the day after. Back on the bike on the road after 2 weeks.

Stuff the work trip if you need an operation.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2012)

Unfortunately if I were to do that I'd probably find myself with a lot of time on my hands the next time redundancies roll round. Op is last resort, not sure if am there just yet


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2012)

Just send your bikes to me , you need complete rest


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2012)

If I remember rightly, you are a bit of a shorty...don't want you getting tennis elbow from riding a bike that is too big


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> If I remember rightly, you are a bit of a shorty...don't want you getting tennis elbow from riding a bike that is too big


I sure i can flog them for the few quid they are worth and get something decent


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2012)




----------



## VamP (3 Oct 2012)

I am late to this thread and am sorry to see all the problems that you have had. I have had two serious tendinopathy experiences, one was a climbing injury in my twenties (bicep tendon, so kind of the opposite of tennis elbow) and one was a hamstring tendon injury that kept of my bike for best part of this season. Both were termed overuse injuries. Both have responded exceptionally well to eccentric exercise rehab.

There is a great deal of confusion in the medical world about tendon injuries, and continued application of NSAID, ultrasound and cortisone protocols that just do not have any evidence of success in treating tendinopathies. I would urge you to read these two articles, as they will allow you to take ownership of your injury rather than be at the mercy of the medical profession. 

Article 1
Article 2

Don't let the fact that they deal with achilles tendon injuries put you off, as the principles transfer, but obviously you will need to work out an appropriate exercise protocol that applies to your specific injury.

I would then suggest that you find a sympathetic physio who will work with you on developing an appropriate eccentric exercise protocol. I have used eccentric exercises with great success for both my tendinopathies, and suggest that as your next medically recommended option is surgery which carries relatively low success rate, you would be well advised to explore all low impact alternatives available to you - and I cannot see in your history that you have been advised to try an eccentric exercise protocol.

Good luck!


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a read. I did about 4 months of physio before he recommended I see the specialist. Had the steroid jab which helped for a few months. Then back to the physio, again not helped, so back to the specialist. The physio really has tried everything

I am sure the spec will do another ultrasound tomorrow to assess what healing has occurred from the platelet jab - he can see a lot of damage on the tendon which hasn't improved since the start of the year - the steroid evidently helped the inflammation but as anticipated no healing, which wasthe aim of the PRP

I am not going to rush into surgery - although the surgeon reported a 90% success rate - and I need this better. Not being able to lift or carry anything is a pain, especially when travelling


----------



## User16625 (3 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> Having had a healthy spring and summer cycling lots - 50-70 miles a week (across 5-7 days), so not much for many on here but was a big step up for me (having had knee issues since Sept 2009 which I have managed to minimise), I have basically been ailing for the last month or so - a heavy head cold, followed by a nice campylobacter gut infection last week (taking anti-b's) and now a nasty case of laryngitis (croak) which has led to me having to postpone my holiday to Florida by 4 days  I also have tennis elbow which doesn't seem to be getting any better despite physio (overuse from cycling most likely  )
> 
> Now, am I just getting old (big four-o next year  ) , is it just winter with the predominance of bugs (I didn't have one cold last winter) or a mixture of stress (busy job, can be long hours, stressful especially at this time of year, some overseas travel with early starts and long days) and lack of sleep? Due to work , I have not actually taken any proper time off , a few half days working from home (other than yesterday and today as I am on holiday  )
> 
> ...


 

My condolences to your family.

Seriously tho that sounds unbelievably crap. What I sometimes get is a chesty cough and it always lasts for what seems like the rest of my life. I find that hard enough to deal with considering I frequently use my lungs at full capacity. This bloody hurts when they're infected or somethin. Rapidly breathing cold air also sets off short term coughing in me for some reason.


----------



## VamP (3 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> Thanks, I'll have a read. I did about 4 months of physio before he recommended I see the specialist. Had the steroid jab which helped for a few months. Then back to the physio, again not helped, so back to the specialist. The physio really has tried everything
> 
> I am sure the spec will do another ultrasound tomorrow to assess what healing has occurred from the platelet jab - he can see a lot of damage on the tendon which hasn't improved since the start of the year - the steroid evidently helped the inflammation but as anticipated no healing, which wasthe aim of the PRP
> 
> I am not going to rush into surgery - although the surgeon reported a 90% success rate - and I need this better. Not being able to lift or carry anything is a pain, especially when travelling


 
I had months of physio as well, but he was focusing on correcting biomechanical issues and never even mentioned the eccentric stuff. I was barely walking 12 weeks ago, with rigorous (daily) application of a tough eccentric protocol I am now racing cx and slowly building up running distances. Sorry to sound all evangelical, but if someone had told me 12 weeks ago that I would be racing this season I would have not believed it. It has been that kind of a transformation.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> I had months of physio as well, but he was focusing on correcting biomechanical issues and never even mentioned the eccentric stuff. I was barely walking 12 weeks ago, with rigorous (daily) application of a tough eccentric protocol I am now racing cx and slowly building up running distances. Sorry to sound all evangelical, but if someone had told me 12 weeks ago that I would be racing this season I would have not believed it. It has been that kind of a transformation.


 
Thanks again 

Having googled eccentric exercises for TE (no idea what those were), I was given those to do by the physio during the last bout. This time he is been very unwilling to give me exercises as it needs to calm down, it is seriously tender...I brushed the outside of my elbow on a door frame last night and ouch...ditto to anyone touching it. 

I am concerned that there appears to have been no improvement (if anything it's worse) since the platelet jab - he injected 2ml of platelets packed full of growth factors into the tendon - I would have hoped for some healing  I guess I'll know in 24 hours what the course of action may be.

I am not an athlete in any way, shape or form - I like to ride my bike - and to be fair unless I hit a hole or pull hard on the bars, there is no pain, until I get off and try to straighten the arm. But really I'd like to be able to carry my laptop bag, reach for something, pull a chair out or open a heavy door. Crap condition. Thank God it's my left and I'm right handed (although we have 2 for a reason)!


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Having googled eccentric exercises for TE (no idea what those were), I was given those to do by the physio during the last bout. This time he is been very unwilling to give me exercises as it needs to calm down, it is seriously tender...I brushed the outside of my elbow on a door frame last night and ouch...ditto to anyone touching it.
> 
> ...


 

Awww that sounds like a totally crappy condition. I wish you every luck in getting it fixed - fingers crossed the PRP kicks in.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks VamP. Saw the spec - the fact that the PRP hasn't helped at all isn't a good sign. It is refusing to heal. Going to have an op in early November, get it all tidied up.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2012)

bloody hell, sounds awful Vickster. Hope something helps it sort itself out.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2012)

It is a crappy annoying condition for sure. The tendon is only like an inch long but my whole arm can ache!
As recommended, I now have a granny splint for my wrist for when I travel and may need both arms for carrying - luckily it's black not beige!
One good thing, specialist won't chop the whole arm off - said it's messy and too much like hard work...love a surgeon with a sense of humour


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2012)

Op booked for 2nd November. An overnight stay which doesn't bode well from a post-op pain perspective


----------



## VamP (6 Oct 2012)

vickster said:


> Op booked for 2nd November. An overnight stay which doesn't bode well from a post-op pain perspective


 
Soon.

Sooner the better I suppose. Fingers crossed it works for you. And yes I expect it will be a slow and painful recovery unfortunately.


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2012)

Good luck with the op., Vickster.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Soon.
> 
> Sooner the better I suppose. Fingers crossed it works for you. And yes I expect it will be a slow and painful recovery unfortunately.


 
Soon is one advantage of private healthcare along with continunity of care and knowing who will be operating (taxman benefits too) ... I literally have a month window between getting back from Asia and going to Florida ... hopefully not too slow and painful.
I almost screamed today as I was trying to get my laden bike down some stairs Dutch style and it got away from me and I tried to hang on with that arm...owwwwwww

Thanks Crackle


----------



## The Jogger (14 Oct 2012)

Good luck VP and at least if there is post op pain they will no doubt give you the meds to deal with it.........


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2012)

Well I made it to Asia and am sat on iPhone in a coffee shop in the mad place that is shanghai! Arm is very sore, not helped by 7 hours of transcribing on weds and thurs and a day of work yesterday
I saw my physio the day before i travelled as had been very sore for a couple of weeks - very painful myofascial trigger point release - in my forearm every point that can hurt with tennis elbow does  also ultra sounded and was taped to support forearm and tendon which stayed on for 4 days and oww when peeled off 
I fly home tomorrow, few days at work and then the op is on Friday morning!! How quickly did that come round?!?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Oct 2012)

Nothing worse than being a away and feeling crappy, let alone away working and pain.

Good luck with the op and follow the recovery instructions to the letter..


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2012)

Cheers Loco

I am definitely looking forward to getting home, sleeping in my own bed and seeing the mog-cat 

Having walked around Shanghai all day, my legs and feet are bl**dy killing me today...I am very glad I am sitting in Upper for the 12 hour flight I am about to board.

Slept horribly too (noisy pople in room next door, no not *that* sort of noisy), my arm really hurts, suffice to say I am feeling a tad sorry for myself today (albeit less hungover than yesterday morning)


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2012)

Well I had the op yesterday morning and ouch ouch ouch! Apparently the tendon was barely attached to the bone and released away much easier than expected. Messy tendon cleaned up and reattached to bone with plastic screw. Much worse than seen on scan. Asked the surgeon straight out if would have ever healed, no. So the right thing to do, just got to rest it now which is quite easy as hurts like hell when moved! Leave the hospital this morning and a week on the sofa beckons


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2012)

That all sounds good. No wonder it wasn't healing and giving you so much trouble. Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> Well I had the op yesterday morning and ouch ouch ouch! Apparently the tendon was barely attached to the bone and released away much easier than expected. Messy tendon cleaned up and reattached to bone with plastic screw. Much worse than seen on scan. Asked the surgeon straight out if would have ever healed, no. So the right thing to do, just got to rest it now which is quite easy as hurts like hell when moved! Leave the hospital this morning and a week on the sofa beckons


 Result seems the wrong word to use lol but it appears that the right decision was made which must be a massive relief... Just the recovery to go onward and upwards!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (3 Nov 2012)

I'm glad it all went ok and that you're home with the cat. I'd meant to text you yesterday to say good luck but I'm rubbish and it slipped my mind.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2012)

Watch out for day time tv, takes your soul.

Heal fast.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Watch out for day time tv, takes your soul.


 
So true.


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2012)

Jeremy Kyle came on and the tv went off!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

Yep.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

I managed a week of Jeremy, then realised they repeat it even in prime time.


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2012)

Just over 2 weeks post op, see the surgeon on Wednesday for follow up and to lose the dressing and steristrips. Hopefully be cleared to start physio on Thursday - wrist splint still being worn, not good for forearm strength! 

Went back to work last Weds, feeling a bit guilty as a very busy time and bored of cookery programmes (I did not watch Jeremy Kyle once) - probably too soon even for short days as lot of pain but hey. Cutting right back on the pain killers, it's ok if I don't do much 

Not yet driving, automatic car so no gear change, but not sure I could steer confidently!

Beautiful day here, missing the cycling, exercise bike in front of X Factor is a poor substitute 

Oh and I absolutely hate clothes with sleeves, putting on hurts everytime however careful I am


----------



## vickster (24 Nov 2012)

Saw surgeon on Wednesday for follow up, elbow is quite swollen but he seemed happy. Cleared me for physio, but ROM and soft tissue settling only, no strengthening for at least 8 weeks (indeed, until my next follow up on 30 Jan). Asked about cycling - he looked at me as if mad and pointed out that I may come a cropper when I find out I don't have the strength to brake half way down a hill! So that's a no for a few months at least 

Started physio on Thursday, stretched arm out (extension lag due to shortened bicep tendon and swelling) and had forearm massage, all a bit ouchy

Still very sore at work, it doesn't like being rested on a desk. Only 2 more weeks and then I am off for the rest of the year, including 2 weeks of Florida sunshine, yay

I still hate sleeves!


----------



## defy-one (24 Nov 2012)

slow recovery hey vicky!!! get well soon


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

Take it easy and don't over do it at work. Turbo trainer might be ok.


----------



## vickster (27 Nov 2012)

Cheers Fossy. Work is challenging, had horrid pain yesterday, felt like someone had stabbed me, almost puked wth the pain...better today. 
Not looking forward to an 18 hour day trip to Switzerland on Thursday but needs must and have Friday off to recover!

In the office next week, then off until the New Year (with 2 weeks of sunshine before Xmas  )

Have had my second physio - arm pulled straight and then massaged!

I am using the exercise bike when I feel like it


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2012)

Had a few weeks off physio due to holiday and Xmas, but saw him yesterday and he thinks there has been a lot of improvement. Less yelping when arm is being pulled, although the incision is still quite tender and certain things are uncomfortable or impossible  He did say I should be back on the bike 4-6 months post op - I am hoping for March which would be 4 months. 

See physio again in mid January and the surgeon at end January, hopefully be cleared to start strengthening then - physio is keen for me to get going on this asap...it's a slow old haul as predicted!


----------

